# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  mình cần 2 bạn đứng máy phay CNC và máy tiện cnc

## trongnghia091

Do nhu cầu mở rộng sản xuất mình cần 2 bạn giúp mình đứng máy phay CNC  biết lập trình biết sửa bản vẽ sơ sơ nếu biết vận hành và nếu có thể đứng được luôn máy tiện CNC thì tuyệt vời luôn ! làm việc trong môi trường sạch sẽ , phòng máy lạnh không dầu nhớt gì hết,chỉ cần kỹ tính thật thà chuyện lương bổng chắc chắn sẽ đáp ứng theo năng lực các bạn làm việc ở thủ đức 
mình tên nghĩa đt:0917228777 anh em nào muốn trải nghiệm ở môi trường mới thì liên hệ với mình 24/24 lúc nào cũng được nếu anh em nào giới thiệu giúp thì cám ơn nhiều nhé!

----------


## voicoi365

Đăng ké chủ thread nhé : 
Xưởng của mình làm bên cơ khí, chế tạo máy tại quận 9 ( gần ngã tư Thủ Đức, HCM), hiện tại mình đang muốn tuyển thêm 1-2 thợ cơ khí hoặc học việc.
*Yêu cầu :* Có đam mê yêu thích ngành cơ khí, chế tạo máy móc.
*Kinh nghiệm:* Nếu có kinh nghiệm gia công cơ khí thì càng tốt ( tiện, phay , hàn..) nếu không biết thì mình sẽ dạy nghề thêm.
*Thời gian làm việc :* giờ hành chính. 
*Lương :* Các bạn cứ yêu cầu lương theo năng lực mình có.

Bạn nào quan tâm vui lòng gọi điện thoại cho mình : 0985205886
Trân trọng !

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

anh em sài gòn đâu ạ, Chúc chủ top tìm được nhân viên ưng ý, h tìm đúng là khó

----------

